# more blacklight questions



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I have used reg black light bulbs and the smaller 12 in tubes but has anyone ever used a:
black light laser? How do those work light output wise?
black light standing floor lamp??
I was wondering if lightoutput on the standing lamp would be good to use on a grave yard. also can mirrors be used to reflect the light out more? or what would be best.
Do these larger lights put out any amount of heat in case it is standing next to anything or set into something?
any other info would be appreciated on any type black light. :jol:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

black light laser? I didn't know there was one. I had a fixture with 4 48" blacklights in it. it didn't seem to get too hot, but I still would not put anything combustable near it. the round incadecent black lights with the standard lightbulb socket. those get really hot. the flourecent ones stay fairly cool.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah i didnt know they had a laser one either till i saw it online at spencers i think it a light show type thing you can hook up to music.


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I have the tubes and they put out good light. The bulbs do not put out good light. They are a nice effect for the porch light, but not for lighting things up


----------

